# Kind Shock Service in Würzburg?



## zymnokxx (30. März 2017)

Mein Kind Shock Lev DX senkt sich nach dem Ausfahren leider gleich wieder um ca. 1 cm ein. Denke ein Service ist fällig, den ich nicht selbst machen kann. Kann mir jemand in/um Würzburg einen kompetenten Radladen empfehlen? Oder gibts jemanden hier im Forum, der mir weiterhelfen kann?

Danke für Infos


----------



## tgs (30. März 2017)

Hier wird das Thema auf über 100 Seiten bereits zig mal besprochen.
Einen lokalen Service in Würzburg wirst Du nicht bekommen. Wenn, dann wird die Stütze eingeschickt.
Am Einfachsten wäre es, sich an den Händler zu wenden, der Dir das Teil verkauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (30. März 2017)

Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg macht Service für KS


----------



## bikebuster90 (30. März 2017)

kannst die sattelstütze zu http://11motors.de/ schicken. 
wenn die sattelstütze einsackt, muss die kartusche getauscht werden.


----------



## derwaaal (30. März 2017)

109 €! Huiuiui


----------



## zymnokxx (31. März 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg macht Service für KS


das ist gut zu wissen, dass es auch lokale Händler gibt, die das können und machen! In Nürberg bin ich ab und an. Finde es irgendwie angenehmer in Laden zu gehen anstatt Versand zum Service-Center.


----------



## oBATMANo (28. April 2017)

wenn Du eine Rechnung dazu hast und die Stütze nicht zu alt, macht der Vertrieb den Service kostenlos


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Mai 2017)

Frag mal da nach:

https://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/FAST-Suspension/

Die sind bei Bamberg.


----------

